# ok here they are...Parkers b-day/halloween pics!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they are just too precious, I love them,







what a little charmer Parker is,







and a great model too















He looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...he looks too cute!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is a fabulous model... too adorable for words..... truly!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Those pictures are too cute! What a great outfit. It seems to fit his style.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooooh parker is wayyyy too cute! one of the cutest little boys i've seen EVER! i hope he got lots of goody goods for his birthday, he looks like he needs cookies and peanut butter and ice cream...if he doesnt have any, i'll be more than happy to bring some to his rescue!

wub, 
the buttercup


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Wonderful pics! But then, what a wonderful subject to POSE for those pics!
Great job!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh those are too cute! What great pictures


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know which one I prefer. They are all so cute.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG! Parker is just the cutest little guy







What an angel


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Parker is the cutest


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie,
Those photos are so great. HOW DO YOU DO IT?????? That Parker is a real cutie.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW! 
Keep those for next year's calendar!!!!
Great job!















He is handsome as usual!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh he is sooo cute! I love the outfit! Where did you get it?


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Parker is one of my favorites! He is so photogenic. I love all of his pictures.







How do you get him to cooperate? After a while Baby Gizmo gets tired and runs away or closes his eyes.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Parker is adorable and makes the cutest expressions! Great pics and happy birthday to him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my goodness-those are GREAT pictures of Parker----he always takes amazing pictures--oh wait-thats YOU taking those amazing pictures!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, he is such a doll!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

He is just precious!







What an adorable little boy you have!







I love the outfit!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWW! I love that last picture in the first post! What a sweetheart! I LOVE THE HAT!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh how absolutely precious....Can I barrow him to show Cosmo 
the correct way to pose for the Camera???

Pretty soon Parker will be walking around saying "Super Star" or maybe
he already is??


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Parker is so adorable 







and those pictures of him are the cutest







I love his outfit


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

He's too cute! In the second picture in the second post, it looks like he's saying, "I'm not too sure about this".


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Those are soooo adorable...I wish I could get Tucker to be so good for pics. I put his halloween costume on him last night and he just rolled around all over the bed trying to get it off. He didn't like his hat at all. I have a plan to try to bribe him with food, LOL.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 5 2005, 08:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
a very hansome boy!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Parker is the most amazing model I've ever seen. And your photos are superb! Congratulations on a talented partnership, Jamie.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a cutie pie







I LOVE THE CAMERA JAMIE


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, what a cutie!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhh how cute


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Beautiful pictures and Parker he is a pro model. Looks really cute i love him.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks everyone for the comments...the hat i made and the shirt i bought on ebay







hes been posing since he was a pup (thats makes 3 yrs lol) so he knows its part of his life. but i put him up on a couch so he is comfortable..he doesnt like the hat, so once i took it off he was more cooperative haha. its hard to get him to look happy with the hat on. he could care less about the shirt..he wore it the rest of the night cause i forgot to take it off :lol:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

As always you did a great job and Parker is so adorable!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Parker is so beautiful! Such a great model too!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

cute pictures


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I love Parker, and I love all of his outfits







This one is my second fav, because to me nothing beats the hawaiin shirt







but I love it! 

Is his birthday Halloween, too? or close?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

his birthday was the 5th (the day i took the pics)


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 11 2005, 06:59 PM
> *his birthday was the 5th (the day i took the pics)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108609*


[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry I missed it







I've had 2 months of almost 24/7 working, trying to work out a what was looking like an impossible problem. Time has gone by like a flash and I think I've lost part of my brain









Happy Belated to the little guy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww its ok..ive been busy myself fighting with horses..now im done with that and now im away from the living for a month


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW, he has lots of personality!!! He is a charmer, and you did a GREAT job


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 5 2005, 08:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
oh my he is a doll I love all the pictures what a good little model he is
Char


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG Those are fantastic!!! I love them, but you know I have a soft spot for Parker he is so handsome!!


----------

